# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Getting too hot at night

## DeletePlease

I sleep with a very light blanket, the thermostat's usually set to low, and the night's are really cold yet I still get pretty hot at night (when I wake up in the middle of the night). Hell, I spent most of this winter sleeping in nothing but shorts. My sister sleeps with 2 blankets and my parents won't even let me near the thermostat anymore. =P During the day though, my hands and feet are usually ice cold. Is that anything to worry about or is it common?

----------


## mattbrox

I always use two quilts. When I got a furry blanket and put it under my normal bed sheets, I noticed I would over heat during the night and desperately need a drink. The first day I removed it this never happened again.

Just try to make sure the heat in your body has a way of getting out.

----------


## Vertebrate

This might seem obvious, but do you wear socks at night? Because when I am too warm while sleeping I typically take off my socks and it's instant relief.

Also, sheets not only keep you warm but they help to keep you cool as well. So if you're too warm and skipping the sheets, try putting sheets on your bed.

----------


## Armistice

Maybe not sleep with the sheets on?  During the summers here it get's too hot for even a light sheet.  However, I hate the feeling of not having sheets on me so I'll throw just a corner over my torso or back and everything else is exposed

Could also get a fan?

My feet are always cold because our house is cold, so I just throw on some slippers

----------


## nina

I'm finding that I have the same problem. It seems like the lower I set the thermostat the hotter it is getting in my bedroom. I wonder if this is because the heater is kicking on more to warm up the house, whereas if I had it set a few degrees higher, it might kick on less. The thermostat is on the other end of the house so I doubt it's an accurate reading of the temperature in my bedroom. Maybe try opening a window? That will cool you off really fast. Also try closing your air vents.

----------


## DeletePlease

I can hear my neighbor's dog if I leave the window open, so I think I'll go with a fan. I just thought it odd that I'd be so hot after waking up from a bit of rest. Do our hearts beat faster and increase circulation in our sleep?

----------


## Armistice

> I'm finding that I have the same problem. It seems like the lower I set the thermostat the hotter it is getting in my bedroom. I wonder if this is because the heater is kicking on more to warm up the house, whereas if I had it set a few degrees higher, it might kick on less. The thermostat is on the other end of the house so I doubt it's an accurate reading of the temperature in my bedroom. Maybe try opening a window? That will cool you off really fast. Also try closing your air vents.



My window is usually open while I sleep from about April- Nov, lol

I closed my vent once, for about 3 seconds.  It whistles





> I can hear my neighbor's dog if I leave the window open, so I think I'll with a fan. I just thought it odd that I'd be so hot after waking up from a bit of rest. Do our hearts beat faster and increase circulation in our sleep?



I'm not sure if maybe different sleep stages can increase heart rate, but sleeping would be like just like sitting.  No activity= low heart rate

----------


## nina

Your core temperature reaches its lowest point at night. So your body temperature does go down. I'm not sure about how your temperature corresponds to various phases in the REM cycle, or if it is just one temperature drop independent of those phases. Might be a good thing to google if you're interested. I always sleep with a fan on. Year round. This is a requirement for me to get any sleep. I need, 1. white noise, and 2. air circulation. So either a fan, air conditioning unit, etc. is necessary for me to sleep. The strange thing I've noticed though is that in some areas of the house with poor air circulation the rooms are actually colder. I think the fan might actually make my room warmer because it speeds up the air circulation, increased energy = increased heat. Just something to think about if you want to get a fan. Also in winter the air is very dry, so you don't want a fan blowing on your directly or you will wake up with sore throat and dry airways. My parents suggested to me that I stick a pan of water on my heat vent to help humidify the air a bit. I've never had to go this far though. I always keep ice water at my bedside. It really helps to cool me off if I wake up hot. Another thing, I don't sleep with sheets...only a fluffy down comforter. This actually helps to sleep better, as proximal heat applied to the body helps sleep, whereas distal heat (normal heat from the room temperature) is bad for sleep. So you should always sleep wrapped up in a blanket, in a cold room, for ultimate sleep results.

----------

